# Inexpensive Scraper Blade Sharpener



## Mel (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi Guys:

I came up with this inexpensive way to sharpen scraper blades. It works better than the high-speed Baldor-syle grinder. It's a "Work Sharp" sharpener turned on it's side. Those cheap diamond discs from EBay work well with it. An angle plate (adjusted to -5 degrees) is used to hold the tool with a 1-2-3 block for clearance. I have a Glendo on the way, but this works great.

Mel

Grinder: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Work-Sharp-...152?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5aeededb30
Diamond wheels: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-6-Diamo...383?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5657ce879f
Angle plate: http://www.ebay.com/itm/SHARS-TOOLS...5?pt=BI_Tool_Work_Holding&hash=item4cf940fa0b


----------



## Erik Brewster (Jun 25, 2013)

Neat. That an especially clever idea with the angle plate.


----------

